# Moving to melbourne - concerned about opportunities.



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

This might sound silly - but im not really sure what my area of career expertise is?

I currently work for the London Borough of Lambeth (setting up a new business), Before that i project managed for Comic Relief (delivering sport relief 2012) and before that i worked for London Underground (finance managing £30m of construction projects) - between jobs and whilst on maternity i freelanced doing admin and project support work.

the only thing in common between the three roles is that i had to swoop in for 6 months - crack some whips and get the job finished. 

Im doing a Prince 2 foundation and practitioners certificate at the end of this year so will hopefully have my CV bolstered by that - but all my recent work is very different?

Anyone else a bit unsure?


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Personally, I think you should retain a Registered Migration Agent to give you an initial assessment of your eligibility for a working visa. If you wish to contact me via Private Message, I will give you the contact details of a very good Registered Migration Agent, who will provide you with a free, initial assessment.


----------



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Norman - I am in the process of getting a spousal visa - and so do not need to clarify my status on a working visa. My question is more to do with the value of certain qualifications.

Thanks you for your advice though!


----------

